# Velocity clone 22mm RDA - thick wire vertical



## Waine (24/3/17)

I try to be creative when building RDA's. It's the experience and the fun that attracts me.

I thought I may share this cool build I tried this morning.

Velocity RDA 22mm clone (Nothing wrong with this clone)
Wire: Kanthal 20 Ga
ID: 2.5 mm
Single vertical coil
8 1/2 wraps
0.30 Ohms













All juiced up.




Look how I have placed the cotton. This makes dripping through the top without removing the cap a breeze. The vape at 40Watts is really great. Not too warm, no issues with slow ramp up time. No spit back because of the vertical coil. Also, by pulling down some fluffed up cotton to the non coiled section of the juice well, this aids with maximum capillary action and juice retention.

Again, friends, 2O GA wire is so versatile in that you get low ohms with maximum coil surface space. (More loops in the coil) Also, when you re wick, there are no bending of wire issues.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel (24/3/17)

Nice write-up , will give this a bash later .....


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/3/17)

Looks great. Will also give it a try.


----------



## Waine (24/3/17)

Some feedback. I vaped with this build at the office for most of the day. Although the vape was fabulous, the cotton can burn easily if you try to get too many puffs in between dripping. I think this is so because the thick wire may be too hot for a thin 2.5 ID coil covering the cotton. So the trick is to keep the coil as wet as possible with juice. 

All this in the name of finding the perfect RDA vape. Fun fun....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

